# Anyone else on here with hairless dog experience?



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Most of you have seen Nat, my hairless Min Pin. Well this is my first summer with her and she's a bit obsessed with basking in the sun. She's turning darker so I know she's getting a tan and I need to find the best sunscreen for her. I've not had to deal with this in the past so do any of you know a great non toxic sunscreen I can use on her that won't be a problem for her to lick? I'm afraid she'll end up with skin cancer.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd assume some of the ones they sell for babies would be good, I don't have experience though, just assuming.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This site says they are natural you might want to check these.
The Best Non-Toxic Sunscreens | MetaEfficient


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Liz, I'll check it out. Mark found one last night while he was on the computer but it was called something else. I just want to know whatever I get will be gentle on her skin as well as safe for her if she licks it off. 
A friend uses human sunscreen on her hairless dogs but I was reading that it's not good for them to lick themselves with it on and I know she probably would.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for that link Liz, I'm going to stock up on a couple of those sunblocks myself.
I asked my vet about sunscreen for Windy the cat as her pink ears and nose do not go down well in the Florida sun. He said he'd never been asked that before, which surprised me considering where we live, but he got back to me and said any babies sunblock would be ok. 
I also found a sunblock for dogs called Sun Defence, which I merrily bought before I saw the little 'do not use on cats'.
To be honest, I'd look at the ingredients and buy one where you recognise most of the names. Well, thats what I'm going to do this summer with Windy. 
But, yes, you are very correct, you don't want to risk skin cancer at all, a dog is like a baby, it doesn't know when it's getting burnt, and having several bad burns on top of each other is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't know about min pins but Nick and I are getting a xolo so I have been researching them quite a bit lately. They love to bask and they turn darker in the summer as well. The butterfly xolos also require sunscreen on their spots so you could probably go onto the xolo group on yahoo and ask what they use for their nekkid dogs. 

Obviously, a min pin (being a coated dog) is going to be different than a xolo but a lot of those owners would have to use sunscreen on a regular basis so they might have some suggestions to add to what Liz has already suggested.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You reminded me that I looked after a Mexican Hairless Dog a couple of months ago. His name was Frank, not that that means anything of course. But, his owners have some type of cover on him the whole time he's outside. I had to dress him in a T-Shirt, which was an adventure for me, but he would have fried if he didn't have some type of protection.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't know about min pins but Nick and I are getting a xolo so I have been researching them quite a bit lately. They love to bask and they turn darker in the summer as well. The butterfly xolos also require sunscreen on their spots so you could probably go onto the xolo group on yahoo and ask what they use for their nekkid dogs.
> 
> *Obviously, a min pin (being a coated dog) *is going to be different than a xolo but a lot of those owners would have to use sunscreen on a regular basis so they might have some suggestions to add to what Liz has already suggested.


Well your average Min Pin is coated but we all know I can't have an average Min Pin. I have to have a bald Min Pin!  I think I'll check out a few baby sunscreens and also ask some hairless dog peeps to be on the safe side. 
Nat is getting almost black on her back and I picked her up today and she felt like you could fry an egg on her she was so hot! She takes everything off that I try to make her wear too so keeping a shirt on her is like an act of congress. 
Gonna go check out some hairless sites...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have that problem with Rebel - he sunburns on his back, sides, and ears. I tried a couple of sunscreens and he still got burnt. now I just try to keep him out of the sun. We don't go out in the afternoon, just in the morning or evening.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I use WaterBabies sunblock on my Scotty. He's not hairless but he's a white Iggie and his hair is pretty thin in the summer. You can see his skin through it. I tried the Coppertone and Banana Boat baby spray on sunscreen they work pretty well and were easier to apply but I like WaterBabies for the truely "hairless" areas on his body 'cause I think it works a bit better. He does occassionally lick at himself a little but hasn't had any reaction as of yet.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I lived with a Xolo for a year and she always ended up much darker in the summer. I don't know what kind of sun screen she used on her, if any  I just remember her always being lotioned.

I can ask if you want....


Minnie in her winter skin:











Summer :












I will talk to my friend and see what she has to say


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I LOVE xolos. 

Donna, I use non-toxic baby sunscreen from Coppertone for Tess's ears and stomach/thighs. It works fine, she's still alive and licks it sometimes.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Mouse has to wear a t-shirt with sunscreen, in the sun. She burns badly. So I use waterbabies for her (my vet told me 50 spf kids sunscreen for her) 



















I used to make her wear Doggles and put sunscreen on all her entire white... But she doesn't really like the doggles, and copes just fine being blind in the sun, so I stopped using them. I started using a t-shirt instead of slicking her up, as it's probably better for.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

And yes, Mouse is wearing a Vancouver Canucks jersey... appropriate, as I am watching game three of the Vancouver/LA Stanley Cup Match-up atm LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> You reminded me that I looked after a Mexican Hairless Dog a couple of months ago. His name was Frank, not that that means anything of course. But, his owners have some type of cover on him the whole time he's outside. I had to dress him in a T-Shirt, which was an adventure for me, but he would have fried if he didn't have some type of protection.


Mexican Hairless = Xolo Hahahaha. Yea. They can't have a TON of sun but the dark skinned once don't burn like the ones with pink spots. Having a hairless dog is going to be an adventure...



Donna Little said:


> Well your average Min Pin is coated but we all know I can't have an average Min Pin. I have to have a bald Min Pin!  I think I'll check out a few baby sunscreens and also ask some hairless dog peeps to be on the safe side.
> Nat is getting almost black on her back and I picked her up today and she felt like you could fry an egg on her she was so hot! She takes everything off that I try to make her wear too so keeping a shirt on her is like an act of congress.
> Gonna go check out some hairless sites...


Oh, I know they are supposed to be coated. I was referring to the fact that the toughness of the skin might be different since xolos are a hairless breed and min pins aren't. I don't know if a normally coated breed's skin would be more sensitive than a hairless breed's skin. Either way, though, they would totally know what to use. 










This xolo is one of Gwinn-dell Ranch's xolos. I thought this was interesting since we are on the topic of hairless dogs and sunshine!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh dear, now I can that poor Frank is obviously not a outstanding example of his breed. He's a lot skinnier and has these wiry hairs poking out in places and he does have pink and white spots, and warts. I should have taken some photo's. And, he wasn't house trained! But he was cute in his own way. 
It's quite funny the way they do get a wicked tan in summer, I guess the normal xolo's (I've never heard them called that) skin is pretty hardy really, I mean, they do come from Mexico, right? And it's pretty blimin rugged in the sun down there.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Mexican Hairless = Xolo Hahahaha. Yea. They can't have a TON of sun but the dark skinned once don't burn like the ones with pink spots. Having a hairless dog is going to be an adventure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that dog has a real farmer's tan in the first picture! Of course you know Min Pin are hairy, *I* just can't seem to have even one dog that doesn't have _something_ wrong with them....:wacko:
It would be much easier if Nat would just keep a shirt on but if I leave her alone for 10 minutes it'll either be totally off or under one armpit.... And I don't know either if her skin would be more sensitive than a naturally hairless dog. I'm just gonna go get some waterbabies sunscreen today and hope for the best. I never thought about any of my dogs burning before but now I'm worried about Toby too. His hair is really thin because of his health and his nose is chocolate instead of black. I noticed the other day his nose is getting thick and crusty on the top. He has to go for some bloodwork in a few weeks so I'll have the vet take a look at it.
These dogs are gonna be the death of me.....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Deaf Dogs said:


> And yes, Mouse is wearing a Vancouver Canucks jersey... appropriate, as I am watching game three of the Vancouver/LA Stanley Cup Match-up atm LOL


Your dog would be a lot cuter if he was a Flames fan, ya know!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

One thing they do back home and I haven't seen much of it here, is that they tattoo the tips of the ears and nose of cats and dogs with pink skin. I was thinking the other day (after reading the tattoo thread) that I should look more into that for Windy.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh dear, now I can that poor Frank is obviously not a outstanding example of his breed. He's a lot skinnier and has these wiry hairs poking out in places and he does have pink and white spots, and warts. I should have taken some photo's. And, he wasn't house trained! But he was cute in his own way.
> It's quite funny the way they do get a wicked tan in summer, I guess the normal xolo's (I've never heard them called that) skin is pretty hardy really, I mean, they do come from Mexico, right? And it's pretty blimin rugged in the sun down there.


The pink spots aren't bad. Quite a few xolos have them. According to ancient beliefs, those who died of natural causes had to traverse nine levels of the underworld and, in order to succeed, they required a xolo guide. Xolos were sacrificed to fulfill that role. At one point, they had to cross a river that washed away the sins from the skin of those who crossed it. "Butterfly xolos", those with pink spots, were xolos who had decided to return to the living world and those spots are where sin was washed from their bodies. 










Hair is also allowed in a strip on their foreheads, between their ears, on their feet, and on the last third of their tails.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I never thought about a "furred" dog sunburning 'til my Scotty. I cam home one day and instead of seeing a little white dog with barely visible pink skin, I found a pink dog. Luckily, he'd only burned one side. So now, he had limited sunning time and gets sunscreened whenever he'll be out in the sun for a "long" time. Blaise gets the tip of his nose and feet done.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Celt said:


> I never thought about a "furred" dog sunburning 'til my Scotty. I cam home one day and instead of seeing a little white dog with barely visible pink skin, I found a pink dog. Luckily, he'd only burned one side. So now, he had limited sunning time and gets sunscreened whenever he'll be out in the sun for a "long" time. Blaise gets the tip of his nose and feet done.


I never would have thought of it either. Can we have a picture of your "sun sensitive" guy?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess gets sunscreen on all her white parts and her ears- she likes to sunbathe like mad and I don't want to stop her since she likes it so much, so I do have to use some. Her ears are very thin and they and her neck are especially bad for burning.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a picture of Scotty sunning






You can see how "exposed" his skin is in this pic.






And just 'cause I think he's cute







Oh, the dark spotting on his skin are kinda like freckles, the more sun he gets the more spotting.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Scotty is very cute! He looks big- how much does he weigh? Tess is 9.5-10.5lb.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Celt said:


> Here's a picture of Scotty sunning
> View attachment 7200
> You can see how "exposed" his skin is in this pic.
> View attachment 7201
> ...


He's so cute! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Your dog would be a lot cuter if he was a Flames fan, ya know!


Ha ha! My dogs and I are Canadian Hockey fans... We dont have a particular team we cheer for, except that it's Canadian (and not Toronto!) So I have a Calgary Hat, and Car Flag, Mouse has a Vancouver Jersey, An Oilers Car Flag, an Ottawa touque, a Team Canada Hat, and Habs mittens... I've got my eye on a Winnipeg sweater for Mouse or Boo, but It's at Petland and RETARDED expensive!!!


----------

